# Advice regarding after mbbs



## aniaa (Feb 24, 2011)

hey all

im currently in final year mbbs in karachi and i need some advice..

im not realli interested in stayin in the main field after mbbs.. im more interesteed in doing masters in an allied health field..

so firstly i wanted to know is that is house job compulsory after mbbs cuz i wanna do masters and i reealli dun like doing shifts n all especially after gettin married..

secondly if yes then can u advise me any hospitals where house job is lineant and they dun put much pressure on you in everyday life.. besides giving the end of post tests

thirdly.. im realli intereseted in either nutrition or community medicine.. so does any one know any place in karachi where i can obtain masters in nutrition after mbbs or nething related to community medicine.. which is of any value

thanks for ur helpp

regards
aniaa


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Please read the forum rules before posting. Typing like this^ is not allowed and will get your posts deleted.

Thanks.


----------



## aniaa (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry I forgot. Will take care next time.


----------



## Sam212 (Apr 3, 2006)

This is whats wrong with the state of medicine in Pakistan. Its flocked by girls who make it a do or die matter when it comes to becoming a doctor, and then later drop the ball on actually practicing medicine due to their female obligations and whatnot. You shouldn't have become a doctor to begin with if you were concerned about working too much after getting married. Your seat should have gone to a male candidate, who may have had worse stats than you but was actually going to be a committed physician, unlike you.


----------



## aniaa (Feb 24, 2011)

Excuse me. I do not think you have the right to say that to anyone. If you do not know the whole story behind why this is happening then i suggest you should leave your comments to your self.
I'm suffering from a medical condition in which i have been advised to start an early family. Which by the way i found out after joining MBBS. You cant judge me on the basis of what i want to do after i graduate. I have always gotten good marks in my papers. Maybe i might be a better doctor than anyone here. How do you know that i may not be a physician later in my life. But if everything was so perfect and plannable in life then no body would come to us with their problems. And by the way, being compassionate is an attribute that 'good' doctors are supposed to have. Not biasness and degradation of any medical student whether they be male or female. So please take care next time.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Sam212 said:


> This is whats wrong with the state of medicine in Pakistan. Its flocked by girls who make it a do or die matter when it comes to becoming a doctor, and then later drop the ball on actually practicing medicine due to their female obligations and whatnot. You shouldn't have become a doctor to begin with if you were concerned about working too much after getting married. Your seat should have gone to a male candidate, who may have had worse stats than you but was actually going to be a committed physician, unlike you.


Way too harsh generalizations without enough facts. Sorry, but you've been given an infraction. Please refrain from passing judgements such as these in the future.

Thanks.


----------

